# Your opinion of this bag?



## FeverDream (Apr 13, 2007)

Well, I am such a sucker for a half off item, but even $192 is a little steep for me. I've never spent that much money on anything! Still, I love the color, and the size is perfect. Do you think it would work with my mostly preppish/pulled-together style, or is it too bohemian?

shopfrosting.com - Ananas Sadie Handbag


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 13, 2007)

i don't like it at all! then again, i'm very low-key with my bags.


----------



## Maysie (Apr 13, 2007)

Nice color but it looks like it closes a little oddly, like your stuff might fall out? Have you tried it on yet?


----------



## Aprill (Apr 13, 2007)

it is shaped odd


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Apr 13, 2007)

Not likin the bag at all. I like plain black ones. If you like it then thats all that should matter.


----------



## AngelaGM (Apr 13, 2007)

Honestly? I do not care for the style or color of this bag.


----------



## semantje (Apr 13, 2007)

i like the color but its not my thing


----------



## bCreative (Apr 14, 2007)

It looks like a little shirt!


----------



## luxotika (Apr 14, 2007)

It's ok, but nothing spectacular.


----------



## tinktink22 (Apr 14, 2007)

ya i think i like the color but nothing else  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SierraWren (Apr 14, 2007)

i don't like the style very much, but the color is really lovely


----------



## Jessica (Apr 14, 2007)

I agree....I'm sorry


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 14, 2007)

I love the colour, but I agree with Maysie, it looks like your stuff might fall out? does it have a zip or anything? It's v. springlike. If you like it I say go for it!


----------



## brewgrl (Apr 14, 2007)

doesn't it sort of remind you of the outfits the girls in ZZ Top videos would wear in the 80's? a teal leather halter dress, all pleated and stuff? all that's missingis pink fishnets, with ankle socks, and patent leather heels, and you have yourself a "totally rad" music video...

for that reason alone, its sort of starting to appeal to me... nope, it faded.

but i do loves me that color!


----------



## RHYTHM261 (Apr 14, 2007)

The color is nice. I actually think the style is interesting. I like odd styled and decorated bags.


----------



## maple (Apr 15, 2007)

That's not my style.


----------



## nalaabunda (Apr 15, 2007)

i dont like it at all!!


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 15, 2007)

I can dig it...

not for the price.

But I like it - pulled off with the right look.


----------



## katnahat (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm sorry, I don't like it.


----------



## Princess6828 (Apr 15, 2007)

I think it's hideous personally. Sorry.


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 16, 2007)

No, I don't like it.


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 16, 2007)

Apart from the colour, I don't really like it. It doesn't look like it would hold very much.


----------



## mac-whore (Apr 16, 2007)

i think it's cute.. with the right outfit and such, u could do it up =]


----------



## bella1342 (Apr 16, 2007)

it's not bad... not great though either. a little too much money... and it's half price?


----------



## Ashley (Apr 16, 2007)

I like it!


----------



## Solimar (Apr 16, 2007)

It's okay. You could pull it off with the right outfit.


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Apr 16, 2007)

Ehhhh, I don't really think it is my style, but I'm sure with the right outfit and person it would look just fine.


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Apr 16, 2007)

I actually like it, but I don't think that it would fall into a prep catagory, I love the color. I guess I just like things that are a little different anyway.


----------



## han (Apr 16, 2007)

i think its cute, and as cute as you are. you could totally pull it off


----------



## Sparko (Apr 17, 2007)

i am a purse FIEND. how a lot of women love shoes, i love purses. okay, i love shoes too. i actually do like it a lot. it's a great color, a not-so-boring shape and design. it's real cute. but not for that price, oh my.


----------



## ivette (Apr 18, 2007)

not my style


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 18, 2007)

its really 70s style. not good.


----------



## MindySue (Apr 22, 2007)

ew. i like the color though


----------



## earthtonez (Apr 22, 2007)

I am into bohemian bags. I like the color and the style and that would be so me but not for that price.


----------



## WhitneyF (Apr 22, 2007)

Love the bag, hate the color.


----------



## Sheikah (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm not really into the bag but I agree with the right person and outfit it can look really good. Though I don't think it would go with the style you described.


----------



## Miss_Bishop (Jun 1, 2007)

Ehhh, not so much.


----------



## browneyedbaby0o (Aug 1, 2007)

i like it ! i think its very different and stylish .. i think it would deff go with a preppy look .its unique and thats what your purses are for .. express yourself girl!


----------



## GEM5000 (Aug 7, 2007)

not for that price


----------



## ling07 (Aug 15, 2007)

sorry, it's ugly


----------



## cocochanel_nyc (Aug 15, 2007)

my thoughts exactly. i am afraid the contents of my bag could fall out. so, not for me.


----------



## lovefe (Aug 15, 2007)

i don't like it. it's not my style


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Nov 8, 2007)

Such an odd color--what would you carry it with?


----------



## Sylean (Mar 26, 2011)

I think it's really ugly...sorry! It kind of looks like a $30 bag you buy at a shoe store. Not worth the money, even at half off!


----------

